# Fort Bovisand - Plymouth (VERY pic heavy!)



## TomMurphy (Dec 3, 2015)

So I'm FINALLY back. 
I've been neglecting this because reports take so bloody long to do and I have no time at the moment. I'm currently taking the day off work with fluey stuff, so I thought I'd write this up.
As always, really pic heavy. I do this because people who live in Nottingham won't be content with seeing 5 pictures of a place 300 miles away. Close it if you don't want to see it. I don't like directing people to my other sites to try to gain followers etc. 
Please don't complain. You have been warned. 

We visited this place back in 2014. Due to it being available everywhere online I don't think anyone will have a problem with me naming it. 
Fort Bovisand was built in .... Just kidding. I won't bore you with history, you can google that stuff.

Following google maps on your phone is fine, unless you run out of signal and accidentally turn up at a live military base. Needless to say we turned around pretty sharpish. 
When we made it to Bovisand, I couldn't believe how huge the place was. I guess it's too out of the way to be anything useful. 

On with the pics. 

On the way!








Some kind of Military training wall we turned up at. I assumed it was to stop stray shots. Anyone? 











Where we realised this probably wasn't right. 







Bloody signal. 







Here it is! Fort Bovisand. 









Juuuuuuuust kidding. 







Some pretty cool stuff was left here. 















Look how thick this wall is!!







Mural. I've always thought that word sounds like it's an old name. 
"Great aunt Mural is coming over for tea." 
Just me? Okay then. 







On with the tour!











Why is there always a piano? 







Someone clearly ignored this sign.

















View from the roof. 







And there is ALWAYS Christmas decorations!!











This basement ran for what seemed like at least 60 meters. There were 2 corridors and shit loads of rooms with all-sorts of junk, as you're about to see. 



































Mattress tower! My friend Ellie once made one of these in a hotel. Got pretty excited seeing this. 






Then I realised it was actually a matress ROOM. 







Thought for sure that this one would have been emptied. 







Nooooooope...















Back above ground, we headed up.







You what?















Up up up!



























Weird. 






Little. 






Ball.






Things. 







I thought these may be some kind of shot. 
Anyone? 

I'm afraid it looks like I didn't take any pictures of the room with the view. It's was really cool, up this little ladder into a loft thing. Balls. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ww2sam (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks brilliant! Thanks Tom!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice one! Loved the narrative! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Dec 3, 2015)

Haha yes, not just a nice report but it made me laugh too! welcome back.


----------



## krela (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh and yes the big wall in your first pics is a firing range, quite a big one.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 3, 2015)

That made me smile,thanks


----------



## HughieD (Dec 3, 2015)

Great report but you need some spaces in between them pics and sometimes less is more if pictures are a little bit similar....


----------



## Malcog (Dec 3, 2015)

Yet another speedboat won on Bullseye is abandoned


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 3, 2015)

Really enjoyed this report.Great descriptions and photos and the metal balls look like the remains of a ball bearing race?


----------



## mookster (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks cool this place, one for next year methinks.


----------



## smiler (Dec 3, 2015)

Proper Job Tom, the balls look a bit too big for shot, great report and lovely pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Freemo (Dec 3, 2015)

As someone from Nottingham i much appreciate the extra pics.


----------



## ww2sam (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm off here tomorrow, hoping to find a tunnel in plymouth as well 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeclimb (Dec 7, 2015)

How did it go WW2Sam? I tried Bovisand for a revisit a couple of weeks ago and found it locked up tight, although I have been informed of another potential access point. Lot's of Tunnels in Plymouth!


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 13, 2015)

Stayed on a caravan site near there - about 1995? At the time it was still a residential diving school but they opened up the bar in the evenings to try and attract holidaymakers. I remember the piano, the organ and a pool table. 

Not sure when the diving school closed.


----------



## Carlh (Dec 22, 2015)

Fantastic place, so much left behind as well.


----------

